# And Yet Again!!!



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

Took my wife to the gun show in Birmingham today. She wanted me to find my Christmas present. I found a couple of things. But there one that I had to have (Since the Democrats took over). FNH Five-seveN.

A friend at my club showed me one before a match. I fell in love with it. Ot was the only one there. I managed to talk the guy down 60 bucks. But, I had to find ammo first.What good is a gun without ammo. There was only 3 boxes left at one of the vendors. I bought all three. Then I made my way back to the vendor with the 5.7, and someone was fondling my pistol! I waited patiently, when he put it down, I grabbed it and told the guy behind the counter to write it up.

While they did the NICS check, I went to the magazine vendor to see if they had any mags for the 5.7. They had only two. I bought both of them. When I got back they had just completed the check and wanted money. I gladly handed over my Visa.

On the way out the door, I told my wife that i needed to go shoot it. She told me that she was going to wrap it up and put it under the tree. I said I would go shoot when she went to bingo. She said that she would put it in her trunk and lock it up.

When we pulled in the driveway, she said that I could go shoot it. I couldn't get to the range fast enough. It shot like a dream, very little recoil, but very loud. When I shot it I didn't ever think I was going to get to the bottom of the 20 rnd mag. It's like 2 mags in one!

Here are some pics.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well there's nothing like Santa coming a little early. Congrats there Benz. That cartridge your holding looks like it should get the job done. Good shooting.


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks Baldy, I forgot to mention that the little cartridge will make 2000fps from this pistol.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Curse you....BenzBuilder!!!!!......you just HAD to tell us, didn't you!!:smt011


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

ENjoy 

I'm interested in a 5.7 gun too - but it is the PS90 - I believe I have something lined up next week to go shoot one. Before I spend that much cash, I wanna try one out. So, I may be searching for ammo soon myself


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

Itry to share my good fortune with everyone!


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> ENjoy
> 
> I'm interested in a 5.7 gun too - but it is the PS90 - I believe I have something lined up next week to go shoot one. Before I spend that much cash, I wanna try one out. So, I may be searching for ammo soon myself


They had one at the show. I believe it was about 1400 bucks. Check CMMG inc. They have great case prices. I am planning to get one myself. Look under the specials tab.

http://cmmginc.secure-mall.com


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Benzbuilder said:


> They had one at the show. I believe it was about 1400 bucks. Check CMMG inc. They have great case prices. I am planning to get one myself. Look under the specials tab.
> 
> http://cmmginc.secure-mall.com


*Linky no worky for me.* :smt102


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Worky for me OK...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Not me - This is what is shows:


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

Try this.

http://cmmginc.secure-mall.com/shop/


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

THAT works now


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

That link allowed me to open it up but when I go to _firearms_ page 1 gives me an "options info" and when I clik on that, I get the dreaded "Page not found". Oh well, could be my dial up thingy. Exactly what are we looking for anyway, the PS90? or the 5seveN? I'd really like to see both.


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

I was trying to give shipwreck an outlet for ammo. but they also sell the PS90.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, if I buy a PS90 - I'll be doing it at a gunshow in person. I have a policy of never buying a gun I can't check out 1st.


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

I dont blame you Ship. I probably could have bought my 5 7 cheaper online @ gunsamerica. But, I wanted to grip it before I paid that kind of money for it.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Looks like a fun pistol. Are you gonna reload for it? Does it use the same .224" of the .223? I'm curious about that round.


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

Yes, it's .224. I havn't looked for dies yet but the guys at 5 7 forum have been talking. they have found some but i can't remember where


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Benzbuilder said:


> Yes, it's .224.* I havn't looked for dies yet* but the guys at 5 7 forum have been talking. they have found some but i can't remember where


Widners has a full length die set for $27.00.

www.wideners.com/itemview.cfm?dir=210|211|255|417


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks 2400. I will try it when I collect some brass.


----------



## Bukwild CTO2 (Feb 10, 2008)

santa was good to you


----------

